# 2012 Westminster



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Anyone watching? I enjoy seeing all the beautiful dogs


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Still waiting for 8pm here on the west coast. Don't tell us who wins.
RBD

Posted after watching last year. Hope I feel better about this year

Kato is a good looking male.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/crufts-winning-vizsa-vs-westminster.html

From the Pittsburg newspaper today:

Kato, a 4-year-old male vizsla from Ford City, has won Best of Breed at the Westminster Kennel Dog Show.

Results of the contest came early today, the second day of the two-day competition at Madison Square Garden in New York City.

"It`s exciting," says Kato`s owner Corinne Miklos. "A huge thrill, as a dog breeder, to have that kind of success. We`re happy he can carry on the tradition of his family."

More than 2,000 dogs are vying for Best in Show honors in this year`s classic dog show, which began Monday.

Kato, known in dog show circles as Grand Championship Artisan Grouse Point Pink Panther JH, edged out 28 other dogs for the Best of Breed award. He will compete tonight in the Sporting Group competition, which will be broadcast live at 8 p.m. on USA Network.
Kato was the top-ranked vizsla in the country after racking up a string of other wins in recent months.

He comes from a family of Westminster royalty: His mother, Ruby, won Best of Breed at Westminster 2005, and his grandmother, Eve, captured the same honor in 2000 and 2001.

Read more: Local vizsla Kato wins Best of Breed at Westminster - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/news/breaking/s_781598.html#ixzz1mPtI7qta


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll keep the winners a secret until you get to see!

Meanwhile I have Jane my Dane sitting right in front of the tv growling at the Schnauzer....


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Wont give up winner but am quite shocked by the judges decision. Would've been at the bottom of my list, although they were all magnificent. Loved the smiling setter.


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree, but who am I to judge? Out of the best in group I would have picked the Dalmatian to win. He was just beautiful. I'll agree the setter was gorgeous. And i'm sorry but that Pekingese looked like a **** swiffer duster.

It's a little strange, however, to see Vizslas look so... "dainty." 

Still a great show  anyone have any favorites?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I loved the Setter and the Doberman named Fifi was beautiful. Of course, the V was the most gorgeous dog as always. 

Ruby perked up and starting watching when the German Short Hair came out. I was trying to get a picture because it was so cute as she was watching intensely.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I saw the V in the sporting group, but I was rooting for the wirehaired pointer once the V was not pulled to the short group. I read RBD blog post, and I agree about the dainty look. Some of the pictures I have seen of winning Vs do not represent the look I am partial too. I have zero confirmation credibility, but I think many showing Vs are looking stubby with a "dainty" dish face. Pumpkin would not win shows, because she is probably too leggy (although within height limits); however, I love her head. Not dainty or dish faced and very muscular. She makes some of the males look small. I admit my bias  I am also biased away from the puff balls. Didn't a pekingese win a couple of yrs. ago? Talk about a disturbing picture of breeding for "the look" which has contributed to quite a few health issues for the little "swifter's." ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

From ABC news yesterday:

"The Westminster Dog Show is an orgy of canine entitlement. It is where purebreds are spritzed, shampooed, trimmed and blown dry, where they’re hand-fed steak, dressed in diapers and bowties and followed around with saliva zambonis, but Maverick is an exception. He was found on Craigslist.

“[He] was a rescue that was abused and neglected and in terrible shape,” Maverick’s owner, Dan Stallings, told ABC News.

Maverick’s previous owners kept him in a crate for years. He was so thin you could see his ribs. His nose was infected and he’d chewed his own tail raw, but Stallings nursed him back to health and their bond is now palpable.

Five months after rescuing Maverick, Stallings started entering him in shows, and Maverick started winning, making it to the biggest stage of all.

“I can’t even imagine [if he wins],” said Stallings. “That would really tear me up. I’d be so happy for him.”

As Stallings watched nervously, Maverick and his trainer paraded before the judge today. But in the end, the judge picked another dog.

“There’s my boy. There’s my boy,” Stallings said, petting Maverick after the defeat. “This is what it’s all about, every day.”

Stallings said he wasn’t disappointed because Maverick in a sense had already won. He had gone from forgotten to unforgettable."

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2012/02/dog-goes-from-craigslist-to-westminster/


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

What a wonderful story, RBD  And might I add that Maverick is one handsome boy!


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to go to the Westminster show on Tuesday. My husband and I went into the staging area where they primp and clean the dogs and got to meet many Vizsla owners and their dogs. After seeing what other dogs have to go through with grooming, flat irons, hair spray, powders. The Vizslas just needed a nose scrub and a curry comb and they were all set. I was surprised that the vizslas were as "doughy" and not well defined as my vizsla and other vizslas I've met. I've met field dogs though, so maybe its just becuase the field dogs are excercized. Mine is skinny too which shows alot more definition, but still, the chests and shoulders didn't seem very deep or cut. The owners were really nice and I was happy to know that my breeder Carol and Dan Burjan was well respected in the vizsla community. What a fun day!


----------



## closet to the pin (Feb 15, 2011)

We just showed against Kato this past weekend. He is pretty good looking in person but he did not win the breed on Saturday or Sunday. We were fortunate to win Winners Dog on Sunday and a 4pt major. It was Zeke's first win and what a field it was for the breed. It took a special dog to beat Kato and Corrinne does a great job in the ring with him.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> It was Zeke's first win and what a field it was for the breed.


Congratulations! Zeke must be a special boy. Pictures?

RBD


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

The "doughy" look you are referring to is "show condidtion". If my memory serves me correctly, there were only 2 dogs entered with hunting titles. Kato and Mason have JH titles. The dogs that are being campained at this level rarely have time for field events until after they retire. They are healthy examples of the breed, just not in field condition.

That being said, I love to see a well-bred field dog in nice condition step into the ring. There is one dog in particular in north Texas that I absolutely love to see show because he is in amazing shape. (he is well on his way to becoming a DC, if he is not already--can't remember)


----------



## closet to the pin (Feb 15, 2011)

The podium pics are up i will try and attach one of Zeke in this post. 

http://dogshowphoto.com/photocart/index.php?do=photocart&viewGallery=10607#image=110511

Thanks RBD we love your blog and contributions to this site. 




redbirddog said:


> > It was Zeke's first win and what a field it was for the breed.
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Zeke must be a special boy. Pictures?
> ...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

All are beautiful dogs, especially the Vizslas. 
I cannot understand how they can pick a winner?
Dog shows confuse me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd love to see pictures of Zeke.

I could never be a judge. I would always be drawn to pick the dog that was the happiest and seem to truly enjoy being in the ring.


----------



## closet to the pin (Feb 15, 2011)

Texas Red. I posted a link to our podium pic on page one of this thread. 


Best


----------

